# Having thoughts.....



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys, been a little while since I've been on here, but anyways I've been flirting with the idea of selling the rzr, I miss having a wheeler and think its bout time to return,( btw my sig is not up to date on the rzr lol) sooo of course I've had a lot of brands in my head of what I want, always had good luck with Polaris I though about the good ole single cylinder Hondas but I always find my self coming back to the can am, and the more I think about it the more I want one, but which one, really kinda lookin at the 1000xmr or maybe just the regular 1000 outlander or even the gade 1000, but was wanting the opions of the can am guys on here, what do u guys reccomnd? What about the dtc and limp modes and other probs have u had! Anyone's input is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I had a brute force 750 and rzr s 800. I sold the rzr to by the renegade 1000. That's a decision that I dont regret. The canams are in a league of their own and are a totally different a animal. My stocked canam compared to my brute with all the bolt on goodies could not even come close to comparing with comes to the power department. The 1000 is just an animal but then again it does have 250cc more than the brute. As far as the renegade goes its a blast to ride I have ridden a lot o atvs and hands down this thing has been the best to ride. These is my first canam and my opinion is the new g2 canams are very easy to work on when it comes to maintenance. Only thing I miss is not having any racks like a utility quad so your limited to carrying coolers or a stereo. I know the fuel gauges don't read accurately sometimes but no big deal. The cvt and front diff do whine a lot and make alOt of noise but so did my brute. That's all I have to say I can go on an on bottom line is go test ride every model you can an buy what suits you and your needs and not with what is most popular. The other day I rode my brothers brute 750 and the power felt just write and not overwhelming. I was at ease when riding. Now the renegade it's a different story you have to be really careful with the throttle as its a very powerful.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

We'll at the time when I had my brute when it was a 916 it was a little hard to compare to the can am 800 but of course any vtwin bored out will run good, and maybe I'm getting off topic here but I guess what I'm asking is, and maybe a dumb question but as far as submerging and muddying the can am how is the reliabilit, I don't reply like scarifising power for reliable but I want a happy mediu, to where on my brute it sat in the shop getting fixed for 2 weeks and go out for maybe half a ride and something breaks, can am are becoming more common around here but nobody rides there wheelers as hard as me 
, maybe I do ride my wheeler a little hard but I guess whatim gettin at how well will it holdup to bigger tires and deep holes???


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> We'll at the time when I had my brute when it was a 916 it was a little hard to compare to the can am 800 but of course any vtwin bored out will run good, and maybe I'm getting off topic here but I guess what I'm asking is, and maybe a dumb question but as far as submerging and muddying the can am how is the reliabilit, I don't reply like scarifising power for reliable but I want a happy mediu, to where on my brute it sat in the shop getting fixed for 2 weeks and go out for maybe half a ride and something breaks, can am are becoming more common around here but nobody rides there wheelers as hard as me
> , maybe I do ride my wheeler a little hard but I guess whatim gettin at how well will it holdup to bigger tires and deep holes???


if you ride hard , buy the canned ham ... mine gets tortured and all good so far ... bent a tie rod and had a pin corroded off in electriacl connector ... but i also drive it like its a sea doo ... my brute i could never hit bumps and whoops and wide open throttle in 4wd thru all kindsa terrain without busting axles or diffs or tie rods ... 
just my 2 cents ...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about, it's gonna get ridin hard but takin care of at the same time, but what's yur 2 cents about the xmr? Whatare they like?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/19161-thinkin-goin-darkside.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/15333-outty-1000-800xmr.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/18882-2012-renny-1000-a.html


----------

